# Blocks from other warehouses



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

In the past 3 days or so, I haven't seen offers of blocks from other warehouses other than my home warehouse. I'm wondering if the Amazon experiment that began last Monday has ended.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> In the past 3 days or so, I haven't seen offers of blocks from other warehouses other than my home warehouse. I'm wondering if the Amazon experiment that began last Monday has ended.


UCA1 (SF) & UCA8 (Berkeley) were merged a few weeks ago, and now we see shifts for both warehouses.


----------



## Nitty (Apr 12, 2017)

I was having so much fun doing those


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I saw a couple but had no interest.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Not everywhere has locations close enough to do this. I'm wondering if Riverside will get offers from Chino Hills when it opens.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Not everywhere has locations close enough to do this. I'm wondering if Riverside will get offers from Chino Hills when it opens.


It's not the purpose of this poll. The poll is to find out who is still seeing blocks from other wh that first started on last Monday. As you can see by the results, not everyone is still seeing blocks from other wh.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Due to a glitch that made package returns to other warehouses than was picked up from, offers from other warehouses were halted. When the problem is fixed, we'll be seeing block offers from other warehouses again. Estimated to be sometime next week.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Due to a glitch that made package returns to other warehouses than was picked up from, offers from other warehouses were halted. When the problem is fixed, we'll be seeing block offers from other warehouses again. Estimated to be sometime next week.


I still see offers from the other warehouse but our warehouse put up a big sign telling us we need to take returns to the warehouse we picked them up from.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> I still see offers from the other warehouse but our warehouse put up a big sign telling us we need to take returns to the warehouse we picked them up from.


LOL ... Kent BF15 ... Dock 130


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> LOL ... Kent BF15 ... Dock 130


Lol my man!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I still see offers from the other warehouse but our warehouse put up a big sign telling us we need to take returns to the warehouse we picked them up from.


Derp....


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

In the LA area, blocks from other warehouses are available again. I've seen blocks from DLA2, DLA8 and DLA9. Nothing from DLA3 because that warehouse is slowwwwwwwwwww right now.


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

It would be great if we could opt out of seeing other locations. I'm 10 minutes from Commerce, I'm good here.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Just started happening in the DFW area. Should be a hoot for folks auto accepting blocks with bots.


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

Memorex said:


> Just started happening in the DFW area. Should be a hoot for folks auto accepting blocks with bots.


Maybe that's why these blocks go so fast.
Sometimes I wish I knew how to use a bot (maybe I would consistently find good blocks again).
How are you liking this new change?
My location was DDA1, I have been working out of that spot for over a year now. With this change, I'm not see anything for DDA1 today, however, I have expected many of blocks from DDA2, and 3, that I ended up forfeiting.
I didn't want to risk showing up late because I'm not familiar with the traffic going to those warehouses, also DDA1 is the closest to me (DFW8 I think is Coppell, I would LOVE to work out of the spot, since it's even closer. I heard they closed it down).
So far, I'm going to say I don't like it - as you know here in Dallas you have no time to read the information on a block. You just have to expect it blindly, if you take one second to read it, it's gone...lol


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Memorex said:


> Just started happening in the DFW area. Should be a hoot for folks auto accepting blocks with bots.


I've seen the same block pop up 5 times for the same warehouse over a 15 minute period. People picking up the block and dropping it. One was 10 minutes from start time too.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> I've seen the same block pop up 5 times for the same warehouse over a 15 minute period. People picking up the block and dropping it. One was 10 minutes from start time too.


They should simply limit the number of blocks someone can forfeit in a day. That would solve the "bot" problem.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Memorex said:


> Just started happening in the DFW area. Should be a hoot for folks auto accepting blocks with bots.


What a nice day for bot people! They are busy forfeiting blocks! Hehe


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Boty ! Boty ! lol


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

I was busy forfeiting blocks without using a bot, all day today this is because folks are using bots or simply grabbing block so quickly, you literally have no time to read the block information, you just accept, and forfeit is you can't do the block. This has been the case for me since they changed the program from seeing all block at 10 PM the night before to what we have now...

Marco55 I noticed Fort Worth has all the blocks man! I accepted/forfeited like 15 blocks today from that location today. My Warehouse (DDA1) had like no blocks


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

If you're accepting blocks without being able to see the location, it's because you're using a bot.


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

Thats not true, because I'm just using my fingers... You have no time to read the information, you read blocks gone. 
Now with this multiple location situation it's worse...


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Vmiyoshi said:


> I was busy forfeiting blocks without using a bot, all day today this is because folks are using bots or simply grabbing block so quickly, you literally have no time to read the block information, you just accept, and forfeit is you can't do the block. This has been the case for me since they changed the program from seeing all block at 10 PM the night before to what we have now...
> 
> Marco55 I noticed Fort Worth has all the blocks man! I accepted/forfeited like 15 blocks today from that location today. My Warehouse (DDA1) had like no blocks


Bro you need to stop forfeiting like that cause they gonna deactivate you when they see excessive forfeiting even if you play by forfeiting rules


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Marco55 said:


> Bro you need to stop forfeiting like that cause they gonna deactivate you when they see excessive forfeiting even if you play by forfeiting rules


They will not deactivate you for forfeiting, regardless of how often you do it, as long as you forfeit 45 minutes in advance or within 5 minutes after you pick up the shift. 
I forfeit at least as many as shifts as I work. There are days where I forfeit more than 10 shifts because of all the dumb one hour blocks that I refuse to work. Have never even received an email concerning it.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Basmati said:


> They will not deactivate you for forfeiting, regardless of how often you do it, as long as you forfeit 45 minutes in advance or within 5 minutes after you pick up the shift.
> I forfeit at least as many as shifts as I work. There are days where I forfeit more than 10 shifts because of all the dumb one hour blocks that I refuse to work. Have never even received an email concerning it.


My info was based on YouTube guy who got deactivated for forfeiting a load of blocks that was given to him and he mentioned that he played by the rules but still got deactivated !


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

I have received and email a few months ago after accepting a couple of blocks and then forfeiting them just as soon as I accepted. The problem I had was I had not time to get to the warehouse before the block. I responded to amazon letting them know that, and they responded basically saying they didn't care... so Marco55 thank you for the heads up...


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Vmiyoshi said:


> I have received and email a few months ago after accepting a couple of blocks and then forfeiting them just as soon as I accepted. The problem I had was I had not time to get to the warehouse before the block. I responded to amazon letting them know that, and they responded basically saying they didn't care... so Marco55 thank you for the heads up...


Problem is that the policy used to be that you had to forfeit a block within 45 minutes of start time, regardless of how soon the block started after you picked it up. This resulted in many people being penalized after dropping blocks immediately, but with less than 45 minutes till start time, when they couldn't make it in time. About a month ago Amazon changed their policies and started allowing drivers to drop any block within 5 minutes with no penalty. Just write them an email asking about their forfeiting policy and they will be happy to explain to you.



Vmiyoshi said:


> I have received and email a few months ago after accepting a couple of blocks and then forfeiting them just as soon as I accepted. The problem I had was I had not time to get to the warehouse before the block. I responded to amazon letting them know that, and they responded basically saying they didn't care... so Marco55 thank you for the heads up...


You forfeited these blocks before Amazon updated their policies.



Marco55 said:


> My info was based on YouTube guy who got deactivated for forfeiting a load of blocks that was given to him and he mentioned that he played by the rules but still got deactivated !


I guarantee this You Tuber was forfeiting blocks outside of the current allowable parameters. Just email Amazon support for their up to date policies. About a month ago they started allowing drivers to forfeit any block within 5 minutes, regardless of start time. I have literally dropped hundreds of blocks during the last month.


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

Basmati said:


> Problem is that the policy used to be that you had to forfeit a block within 45 minutes of start time, regardless of how soon the block started after you picked it up. This resulted in many people being penalized after dropping blocks immediately, but with less than 45 minutes till start time, when they couldn't make it in time. About a month ago Amazon changed their policies and started allowing drivers to drop any block within 5 minutes with no penalty. Just write them an email asking about their forfeiting policy and they will be happy to explain to you.
> 
> You forfeited these blocks before Amazon updated their policies.
> 
> I guarantee this You Tuber was forfeiting blocks outside of the current allowable parameters. Just email Amazon support for their up to date policies. About a month ago they started allowing drivers to forfeit any block within 5 minutes, regardless of start time. I have literally dropped hundreds of blocks during the last month.


I see, thank you for the heads up...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I dropped a 4hr block today. Didn't want to travel that far, but I would've made it on time.


----------



## Uberduber420 (Jan 12, 2017)

My usual wherehouse is dl8 Hawthorne haven't received a block offer from them all week, however I have been getting offers from Irvine and east la. Too far to drive though to make money. What the hell is going on?!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I've seen several dla8 blocks in the last 2 days. You're not refreshing often enough.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

I saw a block for DDA2 and I worked out if DDA1. Scared the crap out of me. That is cool though gives us more options to work out of


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

More options = bot deterrent = no transfer needed


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> My info was based on YouTube guy who got deactivated for forfeiting a load of blocks that was given to him and he mentioned that he played by the rules but still got deactivated !


LOL.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Talked with the bluevest about the bots. They're well aware of them. Said the new update should address the problem. Gonna make a stink about it everyday until it dissipates.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Question regarding reserved blocks ... If you don't want the reserved block, Do you think it's better to just let the time to accept it run out or decline the reserved blocks ... I wonder if they ding you reserved spots if you decline a bunch ... They know you saw the blocks if you actively declined them , but don't know if you saw them if you just let the time expire .... They keep giving me reserved blocks from a warehouse I refuse to work out of and not the ones that I have only work out of.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Memorex said:


> Talked with the bluevest about the bots. They're well aware of them. Said the new update should address the problem. Gonna make a stink about it everyday until it dissipates.


They have been telling me this for months. Problem is people ignore the updates


----------



## Glamour&Excess SD (Feb 26, 2017)

Vmiyoshi said:


> I have received and email a few months ago after accepting a couple of blocks and then forfeiting them just as soon as I accepted. The problem I had was I had not time to get to the warehouse before the block. I responded to amazon letting them know that, and they responded basically saying they didn't care... so Marco55 thank you for the heads up...


How long ago did that happen? Was it within the last couple of months since the forfeit window changed to 45 minutes (it was 60 minutes before)??? Thanks


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

Glamour&Excess SD said:


> How long ago did that happen? Was it within the last couple of months since the forfeit window changed to 45 minutes (it was 60 minutes before)??? Thanks


It was after then change from 60 minutes (sounds like a TV show) to 45, but as Basmati said it appears that they changed the policy again to allow one to forfeit a block if they do it before they have had it for 5 minutes. I have been doing it since the change here in Texas to allow for contractors to deliver out of all the Main WH's in Dallas. I have probably grabbed 30 blocks (fish) in which I have thrown back into the water, so I'm inclined to believe him!

I can't be mad at this change to allow one to deliver out of more then one location.
More locations equals more opportunities to make our goal for how much money we want to see from Amazon. I do however wish they would allow me to turn off a warehouse.
The Fort Worth location is a bit closer to me than the one in Plano, with Farmers branch being the closest. BUT if I have a block in a far off suburb from Fort Worth, I'm F&$ked when it comes to gas and that drive back home...lol


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Turning off warehouse(s) means these botters are back in business as usual.


----------



## Nitty (Apr 12, 2017)

So hard fishing for blocks today! Only got one in Hawthorne this morning.

DLA2 is slow today? Usually its poppin all day.. I know theyre closing next month as well


----------



## danadiana (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm happy it's working out for you guys, but for me I might as well have been deactivated. I went from working 2 blocks a day out of DDA3, to zero blocks now because I don't see DDA3 blocks anymore, so far the only blocks that show up are at FC's I can't get to in time before the blocks start because I live 40 miles outside of Dallas/Ft Worth. 

And camping out is pointless because where do I camp out since the blocks are just random warehouses now?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Your competition used to be just the active drivers at your warehouse. Now it's all the active drivers at all warehouse in your area that's included in the email. Blocks will disappear faster than before and be forfeited probably soon after. Now there should be a penalty for forfeiting too often.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Memorex said:


> Talked with the bluevest about the bots. They're well aware of them. Said the new update should address the problem. Gonna make a stink about it everyday until it dissipates.


Just like the swipe rather than tap was supposed to fix it. Lol your blue vest is full of it. Amazon has no idea how to deal with bots and they don't care. They barely have a functioning app


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Just like the swipe rather than two was supposed to fix it. Lol your blue vest is full of it. Amazon has no idea to deal with bots and they don't care. They barely have a functioning app


You're probably right. The only real solution is to penalize drivers for forfeiting. So far I'm still getting my 1 block that I'm able to work, but it's a lot more difficult to do so. Might have to join the bot brigade.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Indeed. Amazon's ideal outcome would be a queue of cars lined up outside every warehouse, idling off the clock on their own dime, just like Uber has at airports around the country. They'd never have to bump pricing for weather, holidays, or spikes in demand -- in fact they could drop offer prices a few bucks because of desperate drivers. And there's so much spare capacity, i.e. supply of eager new drivers, that they can rinse and repeat for years.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

That's the big problem in this gig economy.


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

danadiana said:


> I'm happy it's working out for you guys, but for me I might as well have been deactivated. I went from working 2 blocks a day out of DDA3, to zero blocks now because I don't see DDA3 blocks anymore, so far the only blocks that show up are at FC's I can't get to in time before the blocks start because I live 40 miles outside of Dallas/Ft Worth.
> 
> And camping out is pointless because where do I camp out since the blocks are just random warehouses now?


I don't know whats going on, but I have only worked out of FB (I think when you typed FC, you meant FB DDA1). Yesterday was my first time doing one out of DDA2 (Plano), but I see DDA3 blocks all day. I have been taking them by mistake, and throwing them back. From what I"m seeing DDA1 is the driest, DDA2 has more blocks then DDA1, but DDA3 looks to be the busiest.
Good luck danadiana, I have seen you post on here a lot, so I hope things change for you, and you more become more successful grabbing blocks again.

One Tip - I have both and iPhone 7 Plus, and a Nexus 6P. With the recent changes to the App, the iPhone has been the go to phone for grabbing blocks; other then that the software is 100 times better on Android.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> That's the big problem in this gig economy.


Someone is always willing to do it cheaper


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Phoenix (DPX1) homed drivers are now being offered PHX8 (Tolleson) blocks... accidentally picked one up a few days ago by accident. Didn't notice it was a different warehouse until it was too late to forfeit without penalty, so I worked it.  

Funny thing is, that warehouse is supposed to be closing in a few weeks....

g


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Someone is always willing to do it cheaper


It's a chase to the bottom.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey Shangsta, is Seattle all $15 minimum wage for all jobs now? 

I've been pondering what will happen to prices if these laws pass here and in other big cities -- no one's going to want to drive their car around for $18/hr if they can stand behind the counter at a gas station for $3 less. It's also kind of funny to me that Amazon offers the same base rates whether you're in expensive cities like LA/Seattle/Chicago, or Minneapolis/Columbus/Nashville.... I guess the expensive cities have more desperate people who will work for cheap.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

jester121 said:


> no one's going to want to drive their car around for $18/hr if they can stand behind the counter at a gas station for $3 less.


People will work for less for independence ... And status ... Uber drivers will drive for less, rather than working for McDonald for more, but they will NEVER consider themselves as taxi drivers.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

I absolutely hate this in Dallas. I have to fish for blocks like a madman now just to get something decent. And I haven't seen surge pricing ever since this went into effect. Just a way for Amazon to save money


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Hey Shangsta, is Seattle all $15 minimum wage for all jobs now?
> 
> I've been pondering what will happen to prices if these laws pass here and in other big cities -- no one's going to want to drive their car around for $18/hr if they can stand behind the counter at a gas station for $3 less. It's also kind of funny to me that Amazon offers the same base rates whether you're in expensive cities like LA/Seattle/Chicago, or Minneapolis/Columbus/Nashville.... I guess the expensive cities have more desperate people who will work for cheap.


Yes for big businesses. Smaller ones with less than 50 employees are at 13.50 until next year. They just passed a 15 min for the whole state that goes into effect in 2021 I think.



Solo1 said:


> People will work for less for independence ... And status ... Uber drivers will drive for less, rather than working for McDonald for more, but they will NEVER consider themselves as taxi drivers.


Which is dumb. Driving full time for uber on x is just beating your car for pennies per mile. At least taxis are not destroying their personal vehicle


----------

